# Tutoriel : Le Partage de la Bibliothèque d'iTunes



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

*Tutoriel : Le Partage de la Biblioth&#232;que d'iTunes*

Il est souvent demand&#233; sur ce forum comment partager sa musique iTunes sur son Mac avec d'autres sessions/comptes utilisateurs sur un m&#234;me Mac, ce tutoriel va tenter d'expliquer "simplement" (j'ai bien dit tenter !  ) deux fa&#231;ons de faire (en fait un peu plus que deux, mais les suppl&#233;mentaires ne sont que des variantes de la seconde).

Pourquoi deux fa&#231;ons ? Tout b&#234;tement par ce que vouloir partager sa musique peut signifier deux choses :

*- *Premi&#232;rement, on souhaite juste qu'un autre utilisateur, occasionnel ou non, puisse depuis sa session &#233;couter et uniquement &#233;couter la musique que l'on a soi-m&#234;me install&#233; dans une autre session. Ce sera le partage en lecture seule expliqu&#233; dans la premi&#232;re partie du tutoriel.

*- *Deuxi&#232;mement, on souhaite avoir chacun sa musique dans sa propre session mais l'on veut que les autres utilisateurs s'ils sont int&#233;ress&#233;s puissent ajouter ces m&#234;mes morceaux &#224; leur propre biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Cela n'est pas possible avec le fonctionnement par d&#233;faut d'iTunes et si l'on veut avoir un m&#234;me album dans deux sessions, il faut le copier dans chacune d'entre elle, donc deux fois. Gasp ! :sick: Quel gaspillage de place. La seconde partie du tutoriel va vous proposer une mise en commun des fichiers musicaux qui deviendront accessibles pour chaque session, &#224; la charge ensuite de chaque utilisateur d'aller y puiser pour organiser sa propre biblioth&#232;que iTunes.

Je rappelle juste pour information que bien des &#233;l&#233;ments qui vont &#234;tre dits sont disponibles dans l'Aide d'iTunes et dans celle de Mac OS X. Il est bon de penser &#224; consulter les Aides qui sont plut&#244;t bien faites. 

*Note :* si ce tutoriel a besoin de corrections, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; en faire part.  

Bonne lecture.

_PS &#224; l'attention des modos : ce tuto est d&#233;coup&#233; en plusieurs posts pour la simplicit&#233; de lecture. J'esp&#232;re ne pas avoir trop d&#233;bord&#233; et que ce fil aura son utilit&#233;  _


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

*Premi&#232;re Partie : Le partage en lecture seule*

Pour cela, il faut que la version d'iTunes soit iTunes 4.5 ou ult&#233;rieure, et celle de Mac OS X soit au minimum 10.3 (Panther) car on va utiliser la permutation rapide d'utilisateur qui, si je ne me trompe pas, n'est disponible que depuis cette version. Attention, comme je suis sous iTunes 7 et Tiger, certaines fonctions d&#233;crites dans les &#233;tapes peuvent &#234;tre un poil diff&#233;rentes selon les versions, mais rien de bien compliqu&#233; pour comprendre.

Prenons le cas d'une musique install&#233;e dans une session 1 et que l'on souhaite &#233;couter depuis une session 2.

*1 -* Ouvrez iTunes dans la session 1
*2 -* &#192; partir du menu iTunes, choisissez *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences* (ou Pomme-virgule).
*3 -* Cliquez sur l'onglet *Partage*.
*4 -* Cochez *"Partager ma biblioth&#232;que sur mon r&#233;seau local"*. Il faut noter que l&#224;, le partage de la musique ne se limite pas aux sessions d'un m&#234;me Mac mais peut se faire entre plusieurs ordi (Mac et PC) mis en r&#233;seau.
*5 -* Il existe diff&#233;rentes options, soit un partage complet de la biblioth&#232;que, soit un partage uniquement de certaines listes de lecture. C'est &#224; vous de voir. On peut aussi mettre un mot de passe pour interdire la lecture &#224; des personnes non d&#233;sir&#233;es.
*6 -* Les choix faits, vous validez et laissez iTunes ouvert sur la session 1 (et oui, jusque-l&#224; c'est tr&#232;s difficile ).
*7 -* Allez dans les *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me* (menu Pomme/Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me) &#224; la section *Comptes*.
*8 -* Dans *Comptes*, ouvrez le cadenas, pour cela il vous faudra entrer le mot de passe administrateur, puis cliquez sur *"Options"*.
*9 -* Dans *Options*, cochez *"Activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur"*, vous pouvez d&#233;sormais quitter *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me*.
*10 -* Basculez gr&#226;ce &#224; la permutation rapide d'utilisateur dans la session 2.
*11 -* Dans la session 2, lancez iTunes et allez dans ses *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences* (voir &#233;tape 2).
*12 -* &#192; l'onglet *Partage*, cochez *"Rechercher les Biblioth&#232;ques Partag&#233;es"*.
*13 -* Validez et vous verrez alors appara&#238;tre dans les listes de lecture (colonne de gauche de la fen&#234;tre d'iTunes) la musique partag&#233;e par la session 1. Vous pourrez alors l'&#233;couter sans probl&#232;mes.

*Note :* Bien entendu, cette musique n'&#233;tant qu'en lecture seule, vous ne pouvez pas jeter de morceaux ni les copier dans votre propre biblioth&#232;que iTunes, ni m&#234;me les mettre sur un iPod qui serait branch&#233; dans la session 2.

Voil&#224; pour la premi&#232;re partie.


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

*Deuxi&#232;me Partie : La mise en commun d'un dossier de musiques*

L'architecture de Mac OS X prot&#232;ge les donn&#233;es de chaque utilisateur et emp&#234;che l'acc&#232;s de celles-ci depuis une autre session. C'est tr&#232;s bien, mais parfois cela g&#234;ne quand on veut, comme ici, mettre en commun de la musique que l'on a install&#233; sur diff&#233;rentes sessions. Ouf ! Mac OS X est aussi pr&#233;vu pour cela et a dans son arborescence une zone neutre accessible &#224; tous, c'est le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;*. C'est l&#224; que l'on va mettre la musique pour que tous y aient un acc&#232;s libre***.

*- Si* votre Mac poss&#232;de depuis un certain temps plusieurs sessions d'utilisateurs et donc plusieurs dossiers de musiques que vous voulez rassembler, allez &#224; la partie suivante : *Deuxi&#232;me Partie (solution a)*.

*- Si* vous n'avez qu'une seule session actuellement et pr&#233;voyez d'en cr&#233;er une nouvelle, allez &#224; la partie suivante : *Deuxi&#232;me Partie (solution b)*. Mais rien ne vous emp&#234;che de lire les autres parties pour information. 

*- Si* votre Mac est tout nouveau tout beau (vous en avez de la chance ), et que vous n'avez encore install&#233; de musique sur aucune session du Mac, allez &#224; la partie suivante : *Deuxi&#232;me Partie (solution c)*. Mais rien ne vous emp&#234;che de lire les autres parties pour information. 

**Note :* On peut bien s&#251;r d&#233;placer la musique sur une autre partition du disque et pas seulement dans le dossier Partag&#233;. Mais dans ce cas, il faudra faire attention aux droits. La partition elle-m&#234;me devra &#234;tre accessible en lecture et le dossier de musiques, cr&#233;&#233; ou d&#233;plac&#233; l&#224;, devra avoir les droits suivants (modifiable depuis la fen&#234;tre d'information, Pomme-i, section Propri&#233;taire et autorisations/D&#233;tails), ce sont les m&#234;mes droits que ceux du dossier Partag&#233;, et ils devront &#234;tre appliqu&#233;s aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus :
- *Propri&#233;taire :* syst&#232;me *Acc&#232;s :* Lecture et &#233;criture
- *Groupe :* Wheel *Acc&#232;s :* Lecture et &#233;criture
- *Autres :* Lecture et &#233;criture
N'&#233;tant pas sp&#233;cialiste des autorisations des syst&#232;mes Unix, j'ai recopi&#233; les droits du dossier Partag&#233;, mais peut-&#234;tre peut-on les appliquer diff&#233;remment.


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

*Deuxi&#232;me Partie (solution a) : La mise en commun d'un dossier de musiques*

Votre Mac poss&#232;de depuis un certain temps plusieurs sessions et vous voulez rassembler toutes les musiques, cette section vous concerne. 

*1 -* Cr&#233;ez dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;* un dossier qu'on appellera par exemple *iTunes Music* (je sais, c'est original ). Faites un Pomme-i sur le dossier *Partag&#233;* et &#224; la section *Propri&#233;taire et autorisations/D&#233;tails* vous cliquez sur *"Appliquer aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus"* pour &#234;tre s&#251;r de donner le droit &#224; tous les utilisateurs d'&#233;crire dans le dossier de musique cr&#233;&#233;.
*2 -* Depuis votre propre session, lancez iTunes. &#192; partir du menu iTunes, choisissez *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences* (ou Pomme-virgule). Allez &#224; l'onglet *"Avanc&#233;"*, puis la section *"G&#233;n&#233;ral"*.
*3 -* Ici, vous allez modifier le dossier de music d'iTunes. Pour *"Emplacement du dossier iTunes"*, cliquez sur *"modifier"*. L&#224;, donnez-lui le nouveau chemin *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music*. Par facilit&#233; de gestion, conservez les options *"Maintenir organis&#233; le dossier..."* et *"Copier dans le dossier iTunes Music les fichiers ajout&#233;s &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que"* de coch&#233;es.
*4 -* Vous validez les modifications et quand iTunes demande si on accepte la mise &#224; jour de la Biblioth&#232;que, dites oui.
*5 -* Ensuite, dans la barre des menus d'iTunes, allez &#224; *Avanc&#233;/Consolider la Biblioth&#232;que* et validez. Les morceaux vont alors &#234;tre copi&#233;s dans le nouveaux dossier. iTunes laissera l'ancien dossier de musiques intacte (celui qui se trouve dans *VotreMaison/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music*), il n'efface rien. Le transfert fait, vous pourrez toujours supprimer ces fichiers quand vous aurez v&#233;rifi&#233; que la copie est bien faite dans le nouveau.

Les *&#233;tapes 2* &#224; *5* sont &#224; refaire pour chaque session. Le hic, c'est qu'il peut y avoir &#224; la fin de l'&#233;tape de la copie des doublons des fichiers si des m&#234;mes albums ont &#233;t&#233; import&#233;s sur des sessions diff&#233;rentes. Mais vous pourrez essayer de r&#233;gler &#231;a dans une &#233;tape suivante, &#224; moins que vous ne compariez avant la copie les dossiers contenu dans *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music* et ceux dans *VotreMaison/Musique/itunes/iTunes Music* et ne jetiez avant ces fichiers qui deviendraient des doublons depuis l'iTunes de la session ouverte avant d'effectuer la copie.

*6 -* La copie des fichiers &#233;tant faite, retournez dans le dossier *Partag&#233;* et refaites une partie de l'*&#233;tape 1* : faites un Pomme-i sur le dossier *Partag&#233;* et &#224; la section *Propri&#233;taire et autorisations/D&#233;tails*, cliquez sur *"Appliquer aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus"* pour &#234;tre s&#251;r de donner le droit &#224; tous les utilisateurs d'&#233;crire dans le dossier de musique cr&#233;&#233;
*7 -* Quand le d&#233;placement et la copie des fichiers musicaux &#224; &#233;t&#233; faite depuis chaque session, vous pouvez pour chacune d'entre elle faire depuis iTunes menu *Fichier/Ajouter &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que* pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les fichiers musicaux des autres sessions dans sa propre biblioth&#232;que.
*8 -* Si des doublons apparaissent, il existe la fonction *Pr&#233;sentation/Afficher les &#233;l&#233;ments en double* pour les rep&#233;rer et si vous le souhaitez les jeter. Prenez juste garde &#224; &#234;tre bien s&#251;r qu'il s'agit de doublons et non de deux titres identiques mais venant d'albums diff&#233;rents (ex : l'album d'origine et une compilation).

Dor&#233;navant, quand un utilisateur ajoutera depuis sa session des morceaux &#224; iTunes, ceux-ci seront copi&#233;s dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music* mais pas automatiquement ajout&#233;s &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que des autres utilisateurs, ils seront juste accessibles &#224; tous. Il faudra passer par le menu *Fichier/ Ajouter &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que* pour les faire appara&#238;tre dans son propre iTunes. Enfin, si un utilisateur supprime un fichier de sa Biblioth&#232;que, il devra faire attention &#224; bien valider au moment de la suppression l'option *"Conserver"* pour que le morceau ne parte pas &#224; la poubelle et reste accessible aux autres.


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

*Deuxi&#232;me Partie (solution b) : La mise en commun d'un dossier de musiques*

Si vous n'avez qu'une session de cr&#233;&#233;e et comptez en faire une autre et alors mettre en commun la musique qui &#233;tait dans le premier compte utilisateur, vous pouvez vous passer de certaines &#233;tapes d&#233;crites pr&#233;c&#233;demment et faire le d&#233;placement ainsi :

*1 -* D&#233;placez le dossier *VotreMaison/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music* dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;*.
*2 -* Faites un Pomme-i sur le dossier *Partag&#233;* et &#224; la section *Propri&#233;taire et autorisations/D&#233;tails* vous cliquez sur *"Appliquer aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus"* pour &#234;tre s&#251;r de donner le droit &#224; tous les utilisateurs d'&#233;crire dans le dossier de musique d&#233;plac&#233;.
*3 -* Depuis votre propre session, lancez iTunes (mais ne jouez surtout pas de musique pour le moment ! Itunes ne retrouverait pas les fichiers). &#192; partir du menu iTunes, choisissez *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences* (ou Pomme-virgule). Allez &#224; l'onglet *"Avanc&#233;"*, puis la section *"G&#233;n&#233;ral"*.
*4 -* Ici, vous allez modifier le dossier de music d'iTunes. Pour *"Emplacement du dossier iTunes"*, cliquez sur *"modifier"*. L&#224;, donnez-lui le nouveau chemin *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music*. Par facilit&#233; de gestion, conservez les options *"Maintenir organis&#233; le dossier..."* et *"Copier dans le dossier iTunes Music les fichiers ajout&#233;s &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que"* de coch&#233;es.
*5 -* Vous validez les modifications et quand iTunes demande si on accepte la mise &#224; jour de la Biblioth&#232;que, dites oui.
*6 -* Pour chaque nouvelle session cr&#233;e, faites les *&#233;tapes 3* &#224; *5*.
*7 -* Quand vous avez cr&#233;&#233; une session, pour mettre dans la biblioth&#232;que iTunes les musiques du dossier *Partag&#233;*, depuis iTunes allez au menu *Fichier/Ajouter &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que* et choisissez tous le dossier *iTunes Music* pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les fichiers musicaux dans la biblioth&#232;que.

Dor&#233;navant, quand un utilisateur ajoutera depuis sa session des morceaux &#224; iTunes, ceux-ci seront copi&#233;s dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music* mais pas automatiquement ajout&#233;s &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que des autres utilisateurs, ils seront juste accessibles &#224; tous. Il faudra passer par le menu *Fichier/ Ajouter &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que* pour les faire appara&#238;tre dans son propre iTunes. Enfin, si un utilisateur supprime un fichier de sa Biblioth&#232;que, il devra faire attention &#224; bien valider au moment de la suppression l'option *"Conserver"* pour que le morceau ne parte pas &#224; la poubelle et reste accessible aux autres.


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2007)

*Deuxi&#232;me Partie (solution c) : La mise en commun d'un dossier de musiques*

Votre mac est tout neuf et sans musique dessus, pour vous les choses vont &#234;tre simples.

*1 -* Cr&#233;ez dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;* un dossier qu'on appellera par exemple *iTunes Music*. Faites un Pomme-i sur le dossier *Partag&#233;* et &#224; la section *Propri&#233;taire et autorisations/D&#233;tails* vous cliquez sur *"Appliquer aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus"* pour &#234;tre s&#251;r de donner le droit &#224; tous les utilisateurs d'&#233;crire dans le dossier de musique cr&#233;&#233;.
*2 -* Depuis votre propre session, lancez iTunes. &#192; partir du menu iTunes, choisissez *Pr&#233;f&#233;rences* (ou Pomme-virgule). Allez &#224; l'onglet *"Avanc&#233;"*, puis la section *"G&#233;n&#233;ral"*.
*3 -* Ici, vous allez modifier le dossier de music d'iTunes. Pour *"Emplacement du dossier iTunes"*, cliquez sur *"modifier"*. L&#224;, donnez-lui le nouveau chemin *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music*. Par facilit&#233; de gestion, conservez les options *"Maintenir organis&#233; le dossier..."* et *"Copier dans le dossier iTunes Music les fichiers ajout&#233;s &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que"* de coch&#233;es.
*4 -* Vous validez les modifications et quand iTunes demande si on accepte la mise &#224; jour de la Biblioth&#232;que, dites oui. De toute fa&#231;on, vous n'avez encore aucune musique donc peut importe .

Pour les autres sessions que vous allez cr&#233;er, refaites les *&#233;tapes 2* &#224; *4*.

Dor&#233;navant, quand un utilisateur ajoutera depuis sa session des morceaux &#224; iTunes, ceux-ci seront copi&#233;s dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partag&#233;/iTunes Music* mais pas automatiquement ajout&#233;s &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que des autres utilisateurs, ils seront juste accessibles &#224; tous. Il faudra passer par le menu *Fichier/ Ajouter &#224; la Biblioth&#232;que* pour les faire appara&#238;tre dans son propre iTunes. Enfin, si un utilisateur supprime un fichier de sa Biblioth&#232;que, il devra faire attention &#224; bien valider au moment de la suppression l'option *"Conserver"* pour que le morceau ne parte pas &#224; la poubelle et reste accessible aux autres.


C'est fini, OUF ! :sleep:


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Mars 2007)

Bon ben voilà, t'as gagné ta médaille bien méritée.   

'+


----------



## criket75 (4 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ici, vous allez modifier le dossier de music d'iTunes. Pour "Emplacement du dossier iTunes", cliquez sur "modifier". Là, donnez-lui le nouveau chemin DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes Music



"Emplacement du dossier iTunes" permet de choisir l'emplacement des fichiers de musique (MP3 etc..), éventuellement sur un autre disque ou partition, mais le dossier  "iTunes" contenant "iTunes Library" et "iTunes Music Library.xml" (la librairie son  l'affichage de listes de lecture) reste sagement dans le dossier Musique de l'utilisateur. 
Il suffit de déplacer ce dossier "iTunes" que l'on veut partager dans le dossier "Public" du même compte utilisateur, en autoriser lecture et écriture à tous, puis dans chaque dossier utilisateur concerné par le partage, remplacer le dossier "iTunes" (dans "Musique") par un alias de celui qui se trouve désormais dans "Public" du 1° utilisateur.
Pour plus de précisions:
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=202046&st=0&p=2090223&#entry2090223


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Avril 2007)

criket75 a dit:


> "Emplacement du dossier iTunes" permet de choisir l'emplacement des fichiers de musique (MP3 etc..), &#233;ventuellement sur un autre disque ou partition, mais le dossier  "iTunes" contenant "iTunes Library" et "iTunes Music Library.xml" (la librairie son  l'affichage de listes de lecture) reste sagement dans le dossier Musique de l'utilisateur.


Je n'ai jamais parl&#233; du d&#233;placement du dossier _iTunes_, mais du dossier contenu dedans, _iTunes Music_, lis bien tout le tutoriel. Mais tu as raison, en recopiant l'intitul&#233; de la section dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'iTunes, j'ai oubli&#233; un mot. Il faut bien lire "Emplacement du dossier iTunes_ Music_" et non "Emplacement du dossier iTunes".

Mais il ne s'agit l&#224; que d'un probl&#232;me de recopie de l'intitul&#233; de la fen&#234;tre, car pour ce qui est du dossier en lui-m&#234;me, j'ai bien sp&#233;cifi&#233; les chemins et ai parl&#233; du dossier _iTunes Music_ comme &#233;tant le dossier &#224; d&#233;placer et non du dossier _iTunes_ (tout court). Donc, iTunes ne fera pas d'erreur &#224; ce niveau  


criket75 a dit:


> Il suffit de d&#233;placer ce dossier "iTunes" que l'on veut partager dans le dossier "Public" du m&#234;me compte utilisateur, en autoriser lecture et &#233;criture &#224; tous, puis dans chaque dossier utilisateur concern&#233; par le partage, remplacer le dossier "iTunes" (dans "Musique") par un alias de celui qui se trouve d&#233;sormais dans "Public" du 1&#176; utilisateur.
> Pour plus de pr&#233;cisions:
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=202046&st=0&p=2090223&#entry2090223


Ici par contre, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, car auparavant tu parles de laisser sagement les fichiers "iTunes Library" et "iTunes Music Library.xml"*** &#224; leur place, ce qui est juste, et maintenant tu proposes de les d&#233;placer, grosse erreur ou confusion des genres.

Tout d'abord, concernant le dossier _Public_, comme je l'ai dit on peut d&#233;placer le dossier contenant les musiques o&#249; l'on veut, il faut juste respecter les droits. Cependant, pourquoi vouloir modifier les droits du dossier _Public_ du premier utilisateur alors qu'il existe d&#233;j&#224; un dossier pr&#233;vu pour &#231;a et qui est le dossier _Partag&#233;_ ? C'est &#224; mes yeux inutile, mais bon...

Maintenant, pourquoi ne d&#233;placer que le dossier _iTunes Music _et non tout le dossier _iTunes_ ? Pour une raison b&#234;te, simple et primordiale (j'adore en faire des tartines  ), permettre &#224; chaque utilisateur de construire sa propre biblioth&#232;que iTunes et emp&#234;cher les autres utilisateurs de modifier celle-ci.

D&#233;placer le dossier _iTunes Music_, et seulement celui-ci, offre &#224; chaque utilisateur la possibilit&#233; d'aller puiser dans ce fond commun les musiques qu'il souhaite faire appara&#238;tre dans son iTunes quand il est dans sa propre session. Par exemple, on a tout les albums de Metallica love: :love: :love d'encod&#233;s sur son disque dur. L'un des utilisateur adore Metallica (genre, moi ), il pourra faire appara&#238;tre dans iTunes via la fonction _Ajouter &#224; la biblioth&#232;que_ tous les albums du groupe. Un autre utilisateur, n'aime qu'un album de Metallica (par exemple le "Black Album", ouais, ce n'est pas le meilleur  :rateau: ), il pourra toujours gr&#226;ce &#224; la fonction _Ajouter &#224; la biblioth&#232;que_ ne faire appara&#238;tre dans sa biblioth&#232;que que cet album-ci et non les autres.

Cela devient impossible si on laisse les autres utilisateurs modifier les fichiers "Itunes Library" et "iTunes Music Library.xml" si on a mis ceux-ci en commun. Il n'y aura qu'une seule biblioth&#232;que iTunes pour tous les utilisateurs, et les modifications que chacun fera affecteront les autres utilisateurs. Celui qui ne voulait qu'un seul album de Metallica se retrouvera avec tous, alors il supprimera les autres albums. Puis celui qui les voulait tous se retrouvera avec un seul suite &#224; la manipulation pr&#233;c&#233;dente, il devra lors les ajouter tous et re-belotte pour le premier utilisateur quand il rouvrira son iTunes dans sa session il aura &#224; nouveau tous les albums de pr&#233;sent. Ensuite chacun voudra cr&#233;er des listes de lectures qui s'ajouteront &#224; celles des autres. Chacun voudra noter ses musiques pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es mais qui ne seront pas obligatoirement celle des autres. Autant dire que &#231;a va &#234;tre le bordel :rateau:  Ce sera &#224; chaque fois le dernier utilisateur qui aura fait les modifs dans iTunes qui aura raison. Or, ce que moi je propose c'est que chacun ait sa propre biblioth&#232;que en ayant simplement un fond musical commun dans lequel puiser pour organiser iTunes &#224; son envie. Pour obtenir cela, il ne faut d&#233;placer que le dossier _iTunes Music_ et non tout le dossier _iTunes_.

J'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair  

** Note :* ces fichiers sont, comme il a &#233;t&#233; dit par criket75, les fichiers qui contiennent les infos concernant la construction (les albums pr&#233;sents et o&#249; ils se trouvent sur le disque dur), l'organisation (listes de lectures, etc.), le rangement (notations, etc.), de la biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Ils sont propres &#224; chaque session d'utilisateurs. Chaque utilisateur les a dans SaMaison/Musique/iTunes. C'est parce que ces fichiers sont propres &#224; chaque utilisateurs, que chacun peut construire comme il l'entend sa propre biblioth&#232;que iTunes ind&#233;pendamment des autres utilisateurs.


----------



## rhic81 (29 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Enfin, si un utilisateur supprime un fichier de sa Bibliothèque, il devra faire attention à bien valider au moment de la suppression l'option *"Conserver"* pour que le morceau ne parte pas à la poubelle et reste accessible aux autres.




Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a un moyen de se protéger contre le risque de maladresse d'un utilisateur.

En d'autres termes: éviter qu'un utilisateur puisse effacer par mégarde un fichier.
Est-ce qu'un réglage différent des autorisations permettrait à un seul utilisateur d'ajouter un morceau dans la base partagée, ou de les supprimer, tandis que tous les autres pourraient le lire, le transférer sur leur iPod, mais pas effacer le fichier lui-même.

Merci !

Eric


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Avril 2007)

rhic81 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a un moyen de se prot&#233;ger contre le risque de maladresse d'un utilisateur.


On peut verrouiller le dossier "_iTunes Music_" (pomme-I et cocher la case "_verrouill&#233;_"). Mais cela va obliger &#224; chaque fois &#224; d&#233;verrouiller le dossier quand on voudra y ajouter de la musique que l'on importe. Il faut le savoir et en informer chaque utilisateur pour qu'il sache quoi faire quand il voudra ajouter lui-m&#234;me de la musique.

Le verrouillage devrait emp&#234;cher de jeter le dossier et les fichiers qu'il contient. Et s'il devait &#234;tre quand m&#234;me mis &#224; la corbeille, il emp&#234;che celle-ci d'&#234;tre vid&#233;e.


rhic81 a dit:


> En d'autres termes: &#233;viter qu'un utilisateur puisse effacer par m&#233;garde un fichier.
> Est-ce qu'un r&#233;glage diff&#233;rent des autorisations permettrait &#224; un seul utilisateur d'ajouter un morceau dans la base partag&#233;e, ou de les supprimer, tandis que tous les autres pourraient le lire, le transf&#233;rer sur leur iPod, mais pas effacer le fichier lui-m&#234;me.


Tu peux peut-&#234;tre modifier les droits du dossier "_iTunes Music_" de fa&#231;on &#224; ce que toi tu es les droits de lecture et &#233;criture et pour "_groupe_" et "_autres_" ne mettre que "_lecture seule_".

Le hic, c'est que tu interdit aux autres utilisateurs d'ajouter eux-m&#234;me de la musique. Il n'y aura que toi qui sera autoris&#233; &#224; le faire dans ce dossier. &#199;a peut devenir p&#233;nible. Tu perds de la souplesse tout comme avec la solution pr&#233;c&#233;dente.

Si tu veux garder de la souplesse, il faut informer les autres utilisateurs du bon comportement &#224; avoir. En tout cas, je n'ai pas pour ma part de solution o&#249; l'on peut avoir &#224; la fois de la souplesse gr&#226;ce &#224; la mise en commun des fichiers et une s&#233;curit&#233; accrue quand &#224; la gestion de ces m&#234;me fichiers.

Fais des tests, et si tu as une solution qui te semble int&#233;ressante, poste-la nous


----------



## rhic81 (29 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tu peux peut-être modifier les droits du dossier "_iTunes Music_" de façon à ce que toi tu es les droits de lecture et écriture et pour "_groupe_" et "_autres_" ne mettre que "_lecture seule_".
> 
> Le hic, c'est que tu interdit aux autres utilisateurs d'ajouter eux-même de la musique. Il n'y aura que toi qui sera autorisé à le faire dans ce dossier. Ça peut devenir pénible. Tu perds de la souplesse tout comme avec la solution précédente.
> (...)
> Fais des tests, et si tu as une solution qui te semble intéressante, poste-la nous




Et bien en effet c'est vers une solution similaire que je me suis orienté.
Mais d'abord planter le tableau: 
- le G5 concerné est une machine familiale (une session pour moi (adm), une pour mon épouse et une pour chacun de mes enfant)
- ma session sert de backup à mon Powerbook (lui-même professionnel);
- un DD FireWire externe sert de backup aux sessions du G5.

Je continue pour ceux qui suivent 


Ce que j'ai fait: 
- j'ai créé une session supplémentaire pour un utilisateur virtuel appelé Zébulon Muzik (facile, le Z, ça se met en fin de liste);
- c'est Zébulon qui importe tous les CDs qui intéressent tout le monde;
- j'ai modifié les droits du répertoire iTunes/Musique de Zébulon (groupe: wheel: accès lecture et écriture; autres: lecture seule).

Au final:
- Les autres utilisateurs peuvent importer les nouveaux morceaux qui les intéressent via la fonction Fichier>Ajouter.
- Ils peuvent s'ils le veulent importer des CDs ou des morceaux perso qui n'intéressent qu'eux-mêmes.
- Chacun définit sa bibliothèque, ses préférences iTunes, et gère indépendamment son iPod.
- Personne ne risque d'effacer un fichier du répertoire Musique de Zébulon.

Voilà. Testé ce jour de diverses manières. Cela semble marcher au poil !


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Avril 2007)

Hullo,

Chtite question: j'ai rangé une première fois ma musique sur un disque dur externe 3,5 pouces. Ne souhaitant pas trop le déplacer, j'ai le de nouveau copier sur un 2,5 pouces.
Y aurait-il un moyen pour qu'iTunes, à partir d'une même session, se connecte à l'un ou l'autre disque dur sans avoir à reconstruire toute la bibliothèque?

Merci,

A.


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Avril 2007)

rhic81 a dit:


> Voil&#224;. Test&#233; ce jour de diverses mani&#232;res. Cela semble marcher au poil !


Cool, c'est un peu contraignant mais si &#231;a fonctionne pour toi alors...   et meci d'avoir post&#233; ta solution  


Adrienhb a dit:


> Chtite question: j'ai rang&#233; une premi&#232;re fois ma musique sur un disque dur externe 3,5 pouces. Ne souhaitant pas trop le d&#233;placer, j'ai le de nouveau copier sur un 2,5 pouces.
> Y aurait-il un moyen pour qu'iTunes, &#224; partir d'une m&#234;me session, se connecte &#224; l'un ou l'autre disque dur sans avoir &#224; reconstruire toute la biblioth&#232;que?


Je ne suis pas s&#251;r de bien comprendre ta question. Ce que tu veux c'est soit &#233;couter la musique qui se trouve sur le disque 1, soit celle sur le disque 2 et non les deux &#224; la fois, c'est bien &#231;a ? Je vais partir de l'id&#233;e que c'est la musique d'un seul disque &#224; la fois 

Si tu emploies iTunes 7 (&#231;a ne fonctionnera qu'avec cette version), tu peux cr&#233;er deux biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Quand je parle de Biblioth&#232;que iTunes, je parle des fichiers qui g&#232;rent le catalogue musical.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est prendre les fichiers "_iTunes Library (DATA)_", "_iTunes Library.xml_" et "_iTunes Music Library.xml_"qui se trouvent dans TaMaison/Musique/iTunes et les copier sur chacun des deux disque qui contiennent la musique. L'un de ces fichiers ne sera peut-&#234;tre pas pr&#233;sent chez toi, je crois que le "_iTunes Music Library.xml_" ne se cr&#233;e que sous certaines conditions, mais pas s&#251;r, en tout cas rien de grave, fais les choses, comme il suit et cela devrait quand m&#234;me fonctionner .

Par exemple, sur l'un des disques externes, tu organises ton dossier avec tes musique de cette fa&#231;on :
1 - Tu cr&#233;es un dossier que tu appelles "_Musique 1_"
2 - Dedans tu places les fichiers "_iTunes Library (DATA)_", "_iTunes Library.xml_" et "_iTunes Music Library.xml_".
3 - Dans ce m&#234;me dossier tu places le dossier contenant toutes tes musiques.
4 - &#199;a nous am&#232;nes &#224; avoir une organisation du dossier proche de celle du dossier iTunes qui se trouve dans ta Maison ( les fichiers "_iTunes Library (DATA)_", "_iTunes Library.xml_", "_iTunes Music Library.xml_" et le dossier contenant les musiques).
5 - Tu lances iTunes en maintenant la touche alt appuy&#233;e, iTunes va te demander de choisir une Biblioth&#232;que, tu lui indiques le chemin pour le dossier "_Musique 1_"
6 - Tu r&#232;gles les pr&#233;f&#233;rences pour lui indiquer que le dossier de musiques se trouve dans le dossier "_Musique 1_" et tu le laisses mettre &#224; jour la biblioth&#232;que afin qu'il r&#233;&#233;crive tous les chemins vers les fichiers.
7 - Tu fermes iTunes et tu refais ces m&#234;mes &#233;tapes pour la musique de ton autre disque externe (sauf que cette fois-ci tu apples le dossier de d&#233;part diff&#233;remment, "_Musique 2_" par exemple).

Dor&#233;navant, quand tu voudras &#233;couter de la musique qui est sur l'un des disques, il te suffit de lancer iTunes en maintenant la touche alt et lui d&#233;signer (comme &#224; l'&#233;tape 5) quelle est la Biblioth&#232;que que tu veux employer. iTunes n'aura pas besoin de mettre les fichiers g&#233;rant le catalogue &#224; jour pour retrouver le chemin des fichiers, car tu auras un fichier g&#233;rant ces chemins pour chaque Biblioth&#232;que.

Petite contrainte, lors de l'importation d'un CD ou de l'ajout de fichiers musicaux par glisser/d&#233;poser, il faudra v&#233;rifier les pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'iTunes et voir si c'est le bon dossier de musiques (celui du disque que tu es en train d'employer) qui est d&#233;sign&#233; comme dossier par d&#233;faut (afin que les fichiers s'y ajoutent). Mais pour ce qui est de la simple &#233;coute, pas de probl&#232;me .

J'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair :rateau: (m&#234;me si c'est un poil hors sujet par rapport au Tutoriel )


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Avril 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> J'espère avoir été clair :rateau: (même si c'est un poil hors sujet par rapport au Tutoriel )



Je crois bien que tu m'as réglé mon problème. Déslé d'avoir été hs et merci! 

A.


----------



## Mike_p687 (7 Septembre 2007)

Salut 

En ce qui me concerne, je souhaiterais partager ma bibliothèque iTunes avec un autre MAC mais à quelques kilomètres d'ici  

J'ai trouvé Simplify Media mais ça ne permet que de partager la musique et pas les films ou séries TV, Podcasts etc...

Quelqu'un connaitrait l'équivalent avec support vidéo ? Merci


----------



## cferon (3 Novembre 2007)

Hello à tous
Pour ma part, je suis arrivé à tous configurer... Merci ;-) 
Maintenant, j'ai une petite question subsidiaire : Quid des Podcasts...

Lorsque je veux mettre à jour mes podcasts : REFUS total d'iTunes 

"Un problème s'est produit lors du téléchargement de "Mon podcast". Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations d'accès suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération"

QQ a déjà trouvé la solution ???


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Novembre 2007)

Je ne charge pas de Podcast, donc j'ignore d'o&#249; &#231;a peut venir. Mais, tente deux choses apr&#232;s avoir quitt&#233; iTunes :

1 - R&#233;parer les autorisation (Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque, s&#233;lectionner le disque syst&#232;me et &#224; l'onglet SOS cliquer sur "r&#233;parer les autorisations").

2 - Faire un pomme-i sur le dossier Partag&#233; et &#224; la section Propri&#233;taire et autorisations, d&#233;ployer la fl&#232;che "D&#233;tails" et cliquer sur "Appliquer aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus...".


----------



## polewest (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question concernant le tutoriel présenté par paski et que j'ai d'ailleurs appliqué sur mon Mac muni de 3 comptes. 
Il est noté "_Enfin, si un utilisateur supprime un fichier de sa Bibliothèque, il devra faire attention à bien valider au moment de la suppression l'option *"Conserver"* pour que le morceau ne parte pas à la poubelle et reste accessible aux autres".
_Voici la situation: J'ai importé un CD sur la bibliotheque partagée depuis mon compte N°1 puis effectué l'opération *Fichier/ Ajouter à la Bibliothèque* sur les comptes N°2 et N°3 afin de le voir apparaitre dans chaque bibliothèque. Après écoute du CD, il s'avère que je ne souhaite pas le conserver sur l'ordinateur et ce quelque soit le compte. Je n'ai donc pas cliqué sur "Conserver" lors de la suppression mais sur "Placer dans la corbeille". N'étant pas très malin j'ai supposé que l'opération Fichier /Ajouter à la bibliothèque sur les autres comptes allez me permettre de synchroniser les deux autres comptes mais ....pas du tout. L'album apparait toujours. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est d'effectuer la même manipulation de suppression que sur le compte N°1. Pas très pratique, surtout que je compte effectuer prochainement une opération "Ménage" de ma bibliothèque itunes.
Pour info, les trois comptes de mon mac sont : un compte administrateur, mon compte perso, celui de ma très tendre.
Quelqu'un as t-il une petite idée pour me faciliter la vie sur la synchronisation sur les fichiers supprimés?
Merci pour ce tuto, la synchronisation sur les fichiers ajoutés fonctionne parfaitement.

Polewest


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de solution pour ce problème. Je ne connais pas d'outils de synchronisation qui permettrait de n'apporter aux fichiers gérant la bibliothèque des autres comptes que l'information sur la suppression d'un album. Une synchronisation aussi fine que cela, je n'en connais pas. Une synchronisation de deux bibliothèques rendraient celles-ci identiques, ce qui n'est pas le but de ce tutoriel.

La source de ce problème est assez simple à comprendre. Une bibliothèque iTunes est composée de deux éléments indépendants :
1 - Le fond musical, l'ensemble des titres.
2 - Un ensemble de fichiers (iTunes Library (DATA), iTunes Library.xml et iTunes Music Library.xml) qui informent le logiciel iTunes de différentes choses, dont la notation des morceaux, l'organisation des listes de lecture et surtout la présence des fichiers dans la bibliothèque ainsi que le chemin pour l'emplacement de ces fichiers.

Donc, quand on supprime un titre de la bibliothèque (et non d'une liste de lecture) deux choses se passent :
1 - Le fichier musical est mis à la corbeille
2 - L'information sur le fichier est supprimée des fichiers précédemment cités.

Quand on crée différent comptes et qu'on utilise la méthode que j'ai énoncé pour la mise en partage de la musique, on crée une seule source de musique, mais on crée des fichiers de gestion de la Bibliothèque différents pour chaque compte, car le but étant ici que chacun constitue sa bibliothèque en puisant dans un fond commun de musiques. Donc une information modifiée dans un compte n'est pas répercutée dans les autres comptes, car seuls les fichiers du premier compte sont modifiés.

polewest, ce qu'il faudrait savoir, c'est si ce que tu souhaites c'est que chacun puisse se constituer sa bibliothèque comme il la souhaite ou bien que tous les utilisateurs est exactement les mêmes musique dans iTunes. Si c'est le point un, je n'ai pas de solution à part te confirmer ce que tu sais déjà, qu'il te faut répéter l'action de suppression pour chaque compte.

Si c'est le second point qui t'intéresse, alors les choses sont différentes et dans ce cas la façon d'établir le partage va être différente de celle que j'ai énoncé. Disons que c'est la bibliothèque de ton compte qui va servir de base et qu'elle sera alors la même pour tout le monde (mêmes morceaux dans la bibliothèque, mêmes listes de lecture, même notation des morceaux, mêmes etc.). Un changement effectué par un utilisateur affectera tous les utilisateurs.

Pour faire cela (attention il faut iTunes 7 pour ça) :
- Tu copies le dossier _TaMaison/Musique/iTunes_ dans _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé_.

- Tu glisses le dossier _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes Music_ (que tu auras créé précédemment, vu que tu as suivi mon tutoriel) dans _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes_ (il va certainement te dire que ce dossier existe déjà, tu acceptes de le remplacer car normalement il est vide, vérifie quand même avant).

- Ceci fait, tu lances iTunes en maintenant la touche alt appuyée et tu cliques sur _"choisir"_ quand le fenêtre t'invite à le faire. Tu sélectionnes le dossier _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes_ et tu cliques sur ouvrir.

- À partir du menu iTunes, choisis P_références_ (ou Pomme-virgule). Va à l'onglet _"Avancé"_, puis la section _"Général"_.

- Ici, tu vas modifier le dossier de music d'iTunes. Pour _"Emplacement du dossier iTunes"_, cliques sur _"modifier"_. Là, donnes-lui le nouveau chemin _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes/iTunes Music_. Par facilité de gestion, conserve les options _"Maintenir organisé le dossier..."_ et _"Copier dans le dossier iTunes Music les fichiers ajoutés à la Bibliothèque"_ de cochées.

- Tu valides les modifications et quand iTunes demande si tu acceptes la mise à jour de la Bibliothèque, dis oui.

- Retournes dans le dossier Partagé et fais un Pomme-i sur le dossier Partagé et à la section _Propriétaire et autorisations/Détails_, cliques sur _"Appliquer aux éléments inclus"_ pour être sûr de donner le droit à tous les utilisateurs d'écrire dans le dossier de musique créé.

- Pour les autres comptes, tu lances iTunes de la même façon, tu choisis le même dossier _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes_. Tu vérifies via les préférences que le dossier de musique est bien _DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes/iTunes Music_.

- Et c'est normalement tout, j'espère ne rien avoir oublié. Vous aurez ainsi tous exactement la même bibliothèque (donc pas de soucis de synchronisation ), si c'est ce que tu souhaites


----------



## polewest (24 Janvier 2008)

Merci à toi Paski. Je souhaite en effet appliquer la seconde solution afin que tous les utilisateurs est accès à la même bibliothèque en écriture et lecture et qu'une modification effectué via un compte soit visible sur les autres. J'ai suivi ton tuto est j'ai cependant un soucis concernant la 2ème partie c'est à dire sur les comptes auxiliaire. En effet lorsque j'ouvre Itunes en maintenant enfoncé la touche alt et que je selectionne le nouveau dossier itunes du dossier partagé, j'ai le message suivant qui apparait:_
Le fichier Itunes library est verrouillé, il se trouve sur un disque verrouillé ou vous ne possédez pas le droit d'écriture pour ce dossier.
_Après vérification des droits, rien n'est verrouillé et la lecture écriture est bien en place. 
Quel soucis d'autorisation puis je avoir?
Merci d'avance​


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Janvier 2008)

Teste les droits suivant pour le dossier iTunes qui est dans DisqueDur/Partagé :
Propriétaire : système
Accès : Lecture et écriture

Groupe : everyone
Accès : Lecture et écriture

Autres : Lecture et écriture

Et applique aux éléments inclus.

J'espère que ça marchera.


----------



## lyononline (22 Mars 2008)

Et sinon il y a beaucoup plus simple. Mojo permet de partager sa librairie iTunes et donne acces a vos contacts a l'ensemble de votre bibliotheque iTunes :
http://www.webgeek.fr/2008/03/20/partagez-votre-librairie-itunes-avec-vos-amis/


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mars 2008)

Intéressant, et merci de l'avoir signalé.

Cependant, cet outil est d'une part destiné à être utilisé en réseau (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la question de départ, le partage de la musique sur un seul et même Mac entre différents comptes d'utilisateurs) et d'autre part ne résout pas la question de la multiplication des mêmes titres musicaux à raison du nombre de comptes utilisateurs créés sur le Mac.

Si c'est pour de la lecture seule, iTunes sait faire ce partage tout seul et même en réseau sur différents ordis.

Si c'est pour la récupération de titres et la création d'un fond musical commun sur un seul et même Mac (ce qui est la raison première de ce tutoriel) cette application n'est pas adaptée à cela. Elle permet certes de récupérer les titres d'une autre session mais crée alors une copie de celui-ci dans le second compte (on a donc deux fois le même titre sur l'ordi). Donc, une application intéressante mais pas pleinement adaptée pour répondre au problème de partage tel qu'essaye de le résoudre ce tutoriel


----------



## boufon (6 Avril 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> *Deuxième Partie (solution a) : La mise en commun d'un dossier de musiques*
> 
> Dorénavant, quand un utilisateur ajoutera depuis sa session des morceaux à iTunes, ceux-ci seront copiés dans le dossier *DisqueDur/Utilisateurs/Partagé/iTunes Music* mais pas automatiquement ajoutés à la Bibliothèque des autres utilisateurs, ils seront juste accessibles à tous. Il faudra passer par le menu *Fichier/ Ajouter à la Bibliothèque* pour les faire apparaître dans son propre iTunes. Enfin, si un utilisateur supprime un fichier de sa Bibliothèque, il devra faire attention à bien valider au moment de la suppression l'option *"Conserver"* pour que le morceau ne parte pas à la poubelle et reste accessible aux autres.



Je suis dans un cas similaire à savoir 1 serveur avec un base musique unique et chaque poste client dispose de son propre fichier xml pour gérer ses propres playlist. Tout le monde ajoute ses musiques dans le dossier iTunes Music.

mais mon pb c'est que chaque fois que quelqu'un ajoute une ou plusieurs musique dans le dossier musical commun, il faut que le fichier bibliothèque xml de chacun des iTunes se mette à jour tout seul ! Comment faire ?

Impossible dans mon cas de demander à celui qui a importer des nouvelles musiques dans le dossier commun de le dire à tous les autres pour qu'ils ajoutent manuellement les musiques en faisant fichier > Ajouter à la biblio

Une idée ? un script automatique ?


----------



## phleking (15 Avril 2008)

tres bien fait le tuto Merci bcp


----------



## porcinet26 (16 Avril 2008)

+1 

même si c'est pour dire la même chose, Excellent ce tuto.

On oublie trop souvent de le dire.


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Avril 2008)

boufon a dit:


> Je suis dans un cas similaire à savoir 1 serveur avec un base musique unique et chaque poste client dispose de son propre fichier xml pour gérer ses propres playlist. Tout le monde ajoute ses musiques dans le dossier iTunes Music.
> 
> mais mon pb c'est que chaque fois que quelqu'un ajoute une ou plusieurs musique dans le dossier musical commun, il faut que le fichier bibliothèque xml de chacun des iTunes se mette à jour tout seul ! Comment faire ?
> 
> ...


J'ai essayé de réfléchir à ton problème et j'avoue ne pas avoir de vraie solution, en tout cas pas de solution simple pour un grand nombre d'utilisateurs. Le plus simple serait que celui qui ajoute de la musique laisse un petit fichier texte dans le dossier Partagé avec comme indication les albums ajoutés et la date de cet ajout, chacun étant alors libre de le consulter.

Pour ce qui est d'automatiser la chose, je ne vois rien de satisfaisant. De plus n'étant pas doué en script j'ignore si ce que je vais te proposer est faisable ou non. Il faudrait créer un script qui fasse deux choses (ou uniquement la première chose si cela te convient) :

1 - À chaque lancement d'iTunes (et cela pour chaque utilisateur), ce script lancerait un ajout à la Bibliothèque avec comme source tout le dossier de musiques, histoire de mettre à jour la bibliothèque. Ceci est sans doute faisable, mais a plusieurs "défauts". Tout d'abord, cela ralentit le lancement d'iTunes. Ensuite cette action va faire que chaque utilisateur va se retrouver avec des albums du fond commun qu'il n'a pas obligatoirement envie d'avoir dans sa propre Bibliothèque iTunes (et qu'il avait peut-être même déjà exclu de sa Bibliothèque). Il sera obliger de passer par des listes de lecture pour sélectionner les albums qui lui conviennent.

2 - Pour que l'utilisateur sache et identifie facilement ce qui a été ajouté récemment, il faudrait avoir une liste de lecture intelligente dans chaque session d'iTunes qui sélectionne les titres avec comme critère la date d'ajout. Si les utilisateurs ne sont pas "doués" avec iTunes et ne savent donc pas d'eux-même modifier une liste de lecture intelligente pour modifier le critère de la date (afin de ne pas avoir dans cette liste des titres ajoutés depuis longtemps), le script devrait être capable de modifier cette date d'ajout pour la réduire par exemple à une ampleur d'une semaine, ou un mois, etc, par rapport à la date du jour. Mais ça, j'ignore si c'est possible.

J'espère que même si ça ne répond pas à ton problème, ce sera une piste pour toi.


phleking a dit:


> tres bien fait le tuto Merci bcp





porcinet26 a dit:


> +1
> 
> même si c'est pour dire la même chose, Excellent ce tuto.
> 
> On oublie trop souvent de le dire.


Merci à vous deux


----------



## bertol65 (29 Avril 2008)

J'ai tout bien fait comme il faut mais rien n'apparaît dans la 2ème session.
Je suis sur Léopard.


----------



## bertol65 (29 Avril 2008)

Si finalement ça marche je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait aller sur Partagés bibliothèque de&#8230;


----------



## bertol65 (29 Avril 2008)

Je viens de me rendre compte que la session 1 et iTunes de la session 1 doivent être ouverts.
Y a t-il un moyen d'ouvrir directement une session de compte standard ( non administrateur ) et d'avoir accès à la bibliothèque du compte principal ?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2008)

Oui  ça marche aussi déroutant que cela m'ait semblé


----------



## bertol65 (29 Avril 2008)

Oui, mais comment on fait ?


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2008)

Tu as partagé iTunes dans les deux sessions ? Et il faut que les deux sessions soient ouvertes, les 2 iTunes lancés.


----------



## bertol65 (30 Avril 2008)

Oui comme ça ça marche. 
Mais moi ce que je veux c'est que qq'un puisse avoir accès à ma bibliothèque sans que ma session ni mon iTunes ne soient ouverts.
Est ce possible ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2008)

Non, si itunes n'est pas ouvert cela n'est pas possible en l'état actuel des choses.


----------



## loukoum42 (9 Juillet 2009)

Paski.pne a dit:


> *Première Partie : Le partage en lecture seule*
> 
> Pour cela, il faut que la version d'iTunes soit iTunes 4.5 ou ultérieure, et celle de Mac OS X soit au minimum 10.3 (Panther) car on va utiliser la permutation rapide d'utilisateur qui, si je ne me trompe pas, n'est disponible que depuis cette version. Attention, comme je suis sous iTunes 7 et Tiger, certaines fonctions décrites dans les étapes peuvent être un poil différentes selon les versions, mais rien de bien compliqué pour comprendre.
> 
> ...



ça marche pas chez moi 
j'edite

ça marche en fait j'avais pas vu mais faut regarder sur i tunes dans l'onglet a gauche sur partagé ( et là on voit bibliotheque partagé de X)


----------



## cedcrow (14 Septembre 2009)

est-ce toujours d'actualité avec le nouvel iTunes9 et son système de partage de bibliothèque ?


----------



## tms (13 Octobre 2009)

J'utilise iTunes 9 et Leopard avec un MacBook Pro et ma conjointe iTunes 9 et Leopard avec un iMac.
Nos 2 mac sont sous réseau familial WIFI.
Chacun de nous peut accéder à la bibliothèque iTunes de l'autre sur son Mac, peut écouter la musique de l'autre mais NE PEUT PAS transférer (importer, copier) des morceaux de la bibliothèque de l'autre dans sa propre bibliothèque ... 
Où me suis trompé dans le paramétrage du partage ??????
MERCI mille fois car ça fait 2 jours que je bidouille sans succès.

---------- Post added at 17h34 ---------- Previous post was at 17h06 ----------

Je viens de trouver !!!!!! 
Il faut que les 2 ordinateurs soient partagés avec le MEME compte iTunes !!! et là on peut faire glisser manuellement les morceaux de la bibliothèque partagée d'un mac vers la bibliothèque de l'autre.


----------



## PHILTI (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tout d'abord, merci aux contributeurs de ce tutoriel fort bien documenté.
Je sais désormais que je vais pouvoir stocker mes fichier musicaux sur un DD externe accessible par deux machines.

Cela fonctionne pour 2 Mac connectés sur un DD.
Ma problématique est que j'utilise un Macbook ... et mon épouse un PC.
Cela fonctionnera t-il ?

Merci à vous.

PH


----------



## new.skywalker (15 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous et merci pour tout tuto !

Je suis dans le cas d'une bibliothèque partagée via un dossier partagé commun, et tout fonctionne très bien...

La seule chose que j'aimerai corriger :

- L'utilisateur A ajoute une nouvelle zik à sa bibliothèque
- L'utilisateur B est intéressé par ce même titre et l'importe dans sa bibliothèque via le menu 'ajouter à la bibliotèque'
Le problème : l'utilisateur B ne peut pas modifier les tags de ce nouveau titre !

Effectivement : lorsque A a ajouté le fichier au dossier commun, les permissions par défaut de ce nouveau fichier ne permettent à B que la lecture, et non l'écriture (modification) !!

Il faudrait créer un script qui, à chaque ouverture de sessions par A ou B, applique au dossier partagé des permissions permettant à l'utilisateur en question de modifier les fichiers de ce dossier, et donc modifier les tags....

Est-ce que cela est possible ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## rdm (11 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir

Je rencontre un probleme de partage entre mes PC sur Windows Vista
Tout d'abord les bibliotheqes iTune ne se trouvent pas systématiquement
De plus la connection échoue; j'ai un message me disant que la bibliotheque partagée ne répond pas et me demandant de vérifier mon pare-feu le port 3689
J'ai vérifié et ce port est assigné à iTunes sur les 2 ordinateurs
J'ai aussi dé-activé les pare feu mais cela n'a rien changé...
Qui aurait une piste pour m'aider?


----------



## guiguir84 (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
j'ai reussi à faire un partage de dossier avec itunes sur mes deux mac par contre je ne sais pas comment activer le partage de dossier avec mon iphones? 
et surtout est ce possible?


----------



## devildogs (29 Octobre 2010)

L'utilisation de Hamachi (ou hamachiX) devrais etre rajoutée à ce tutoriel, car meme s'il ne sert pas qu'au partage de bibliothèque, hamachi permet un partage distant, aussi bien sur iTunes que sur iPhoto, et même les dossiers de partage sont accessible.


----------



## benboula (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir a tous je vais peut etre poser une question qui me semble bête mais bon dans le doute ^^

J'ai un mac book dernière génération , avec itunes 10 ou 11 ( la dernière version je ne sais plus trop ^^ ).
J'ai installé via bootcamp, windows seven.
Rien d'extra ordinaire jusque la mais je voudrais ecouter les musiques de l'itunes de la partition mac sur l'itunes de la partition windows , 

en gros est il possible de partager la bibliotheque mac sur windows mais sur un seul et meme pc via bootcamp?


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2010)

Pour _HamachiX_, il n'est apparemment plus supporté par le développeur et il est mentionné qu'il n'est pas compatible Leopard ou SL. Dommage.

Pour le partage sous Bootcamp, je ne connais pas mais je testerai en mettant le dossier iTunes de l'utilisateur (y compris la Bibliothèque) dans un dossier partagé entre Mac et Windows, après avoir "rassemblé" _-si ce n'est pas déjà fait-_ la Bibliothèque avec les Préfs d'iTunes (et donc que toute ta musique et tes fichiers iTunes soit rassemblés au sein d'un même dossier, lui même placé dans le dossier partagé).


----------



## bibouille (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

il semblerait que les dernières versions itunes change un peu le tutoriel...

Dans mon cas, Tutoriel 2ème partie solution a, je bloque sur le point 5 "Consolider la bibliothèque du menu Avancé des menus itunes". Cette option a disparue.

Cependant elle semble être remplacé automatiquement par un message avec option Oui / Non où Itunes propose de copier les fichiers.

Même en mettant oui, il ne copie rien (les options Laisser Itunes organiser...  et Copier dans le dossier... sont bien cochés.

Qué pasa ?

*


----------



## zopp (16 Novembre 2010)

Intéressant ce tuto, cependant, pourrait-on le compléter par la config suivante:
  - toute la musique sur un NAS; réseau LAN
  - plusieurs clients pointant vers ce NAS (pas de musique en local)
 Comment synchroniser les bibliothèques si un des clients y ajoute qqchose afin que les autres ne doivent chercher dans les méandres du NAS pour l'ajouter à la main (pomme-O).

Pour corser la chose, plusieurs "clients" ont leur iPhone et le synchronisent via iTunes - quelle est la logique d'iTunes pour stocker les dossiers avec les données iPhones respectives.

Qui se lance ?


----------



## Cybry (17 Novembre 2010)

Pour l'histoire du NAS, je pense qu'il suffit de monter le disque réseau, d'y copier le répertoire iTunes music comme indiqué dans le tuto,  et d'indiquer le bon chemin vers la bibliothèque à iTunes non ?
Il faut évidemment que les droits de lecture ecriture soient donnés pour tous les utilisateurs du nas au moment du montage.

Sinon j'ai un truc qui m'embete.
J'ai deux comptes sur mon iMac, un pour moi, un pour ma femme, et je partage aussi bien les bibliothèques iTunes que iPhoto dans /users/Shared.
Ca fonctionne bien... sauf qu'après une mise à jour iPhoto ou une réparation des autorisations que je fais de temps en temps, ma femme perd les droits d'accès aux librairies partagées, et que je suis obligé de les rétablir "à la barbare" (chmod -R 777 * ...). Une idée du pourquoi et une solution ?


----------



## jean-luc brel (25 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un problème à résoudre pour lequel je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution,quelqu'un peut-il m'en donner une;j'ai changé mon vieux PC contre un I-Mac et je voudrais synchroniser mon i pod touch sur ce nouveau mac sans perdre tout ce qu'il y a dedans comment puis-je faire?http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## GeeWiz (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum de Mac Génération, même si je consulte le site au quotidien.
Je souhaite partager ma bibliothèque iTunes entre deux sessions sur mon MacBook. J'ai bien suivi la procédure et tout fonctionne.
Ma seule question est la suivante : n'y a t'il vraiment aucun moyen pour que tout album acheté ou importé par un utilisateur soit automatiquement ajouté à la bibliothèque de l'autre ?

Même question pour la bibliothèque de iPhoto ?

Par avance merci pour votre retour.


----------



## PHILTI (1 Mai 2011)

Si, lorsque le partage est activé et que iTunes est ouvert dans les deux sessions, il gère tout seul.

PH


----------



## picasso2 (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'utilise cette solution depuis quelque temps sur un macbook avec 2 sessions : chacun accède au même dossier de musique (_utilisateurs/partagé/zik_) et a ses propres playlists, classements, etc., dans son dossier itunes; cela fonctionne à merveille !

Mais voilà : je voudrais maintenant transférer tout ça vers mon tout nouvel iMac, soit :
- le dossier de musique
- les 2 dossiers itunes respectifs avec les bibliothèques

...et cela s'avère plus compliqué que ce que j'imaginais !  

J'ai essayé de copier le dossier _utilisateurs/partagé/zik_ de l'ancien vers le nouveau mac puis de copier tels quels les dossiers _utilisateur/Musique/iTunes_ dans les sessions du nouveau mac

Les bibliothèques s'ouvrent bien, les images d'album s'affichent et les playlists sont là, mais certains morceaux deviennent introuvables (point d'exclamation) alors que les fichiers sont bien présents dans le dossier. Plus bizarre encore, pour un même album, iTunes peut lire certaines chansons et d'autres sont marquées comme introuvables ! 

On peut biensur indiquer à itunes l'emplacement du fichier pour réparer la liaison mais il y a plusieurs centaines de fichiers dans ce cas !

Aurais-je mal fait quelque chose ?
J'en fais appel à votre expérience et votre aide


----------



## jpultra (30 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup *Paski.pne* pour tout ce travail acharné qui met en lumière le partage d'ITunes.
Cela va m'aider énormément à poser les bonnes actions 

Ce sujet est très intéressant, il va falloir que je prenne le temps de le lire tranquillement.
Une petite question en passant :
Au dossier départ &#8594;ITunes, mon dossier ITunes Music est vide, tout ce trouve dans le dossier ITunes Media (Downloads, Movies, Music et Podcasts) ? 

Merci


----------



## zcomzorro (4 Mars 2012)

teo a dit:


> Pour _HamachiX_, il n'est apparemment plus supporté par le développeur et il est mentionné qu'il n'est pas compatible Leopard ou SL. Dommage.
> 
> Pour le partage sous Bootcamp, je ne connais pas mais je testerai en mettant le dossier iTunes de l'utilisateur (y compris la Bibliothèque) dans un dossier partagé entre Mac et Windows, après avoir "rassemblé" _-si ce n'est pas déjà fait-_ la Bibliothèque avec les Préfs d'iTunes (et donc que toute ta musique et tes fichiers iTunes soit rassemblés au sein d'un même dossier, lui même placé dans le dossier partagé).



Bonjour,
as - tu mis en pratique ta solution?
J'ai un mbpro 2011 13" , avec Lion 10.7.2 et WIN7 .

Merci


----------



## florian91000 (16 Juillet 2012)

merci beaucoup pour ces explications c'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant.


----------



## jujuv71 (27 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

je pense que c'est le bon endroit pour poster...

J'ai acheté un lecteur réseau Pioneer N50. Dans le mode d'emploi, il est bien indiqué que, quand le lecteur est relié au même réseau qu'un ordinateur (PC ou Mac), le lecteur réseau peut lire la musique sur les ordinateurs...
Le Pioneer est certifié DLNA, iTunes, et tout et tout...

Pour ma part, le lecteur ne se connecte pas à mon iMac. Il ne le voit pas et ne voit pas non plus ma bibliothèque iTunes, bien que je l'ai partagé....

J'ai même partagé le dossier iTunes/Music dans les Préférances Partage... Mais rien n'y fait !
D'où vient le problème ?
Est-ce qu'il faut vraiment utiliser un NAS avec la librairie iTunes dedans pour que mon lecteur puisse avoir accès à ma musique ??

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## gillesdebda (29 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Une question que probablement beaucoup de monde s'est déjà posée:

Je posséde un imac et un iphone. Chacun d'eux utilise le même compte itunes (même apple ID) et partage sans difficulté toutes mes sources itunes (audio and ibooks).

Mon épouse posséde un ipad et elle a son propre compte itunes (appleID) avec lequel elle a aussi acheté des ibooks.

Nous souhaitons maintenant pouvoir partager nos ibooks. Comment faire ?

D'avance merci
Cdlt,


----------

